# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Resto suggestions?

## davesmom

I've been poring over Kevin's fabulous resto list..so many choices, so little time, so many calories, so I have a few questions and will certainly have a few more.  (We like the open air/on the beach options as much as possible.) Is ER Sand Bar better for lunch or dinner? (Or both!)  If you go for lunch, are you allowed to spend any time on a beach lounge?  Things have changed so much down there, (au revoir, Top of the Rock) I was not sure if they accommodate non hotel guests.  (I am not even sure what our own hotel is doing in that regard these days for non hotel guests..)  

Has anyone been to GypSea?  It looks nice, too, right on the water.  BBQ fish sounds interesting.  (Any BBQ is a friend of ours..)  I do not know about their lounge policy, either.  

Anyone have anything to say about Lil'Rock?  I assume it is a lunch experience?

Although I have tried to read as much as possible, there are still so many choices, it is bit overwhelming.  Zion seems to have a good rep and it seems to be in Andy's old place.  (I guess you can't go too far wrong eating anywhere but sometimes you do not like to plan out every meal.)  

I read about a Rum bar/experience in town (Gustavia) so that might be very interesting, too.  (OK, rum is not a meal, I know!)  Does anyone know if Albert's rhum vanille is available anywhere other than the new Café Gloriette?  There used to be his rum store on GCDS next to La Gloriette but I do not know if it exists anymore.  There is an online store and I would like to go to an actual store if possible to order and have some sent to the US but only certain shippers will allow you ship alcohol to the US according to mes amies at Ligne St Barth, so I did not know if anyone has ordered on island and had it shipped back home lately.  (It beats the time DD tried to carry it on the plane from SXM and it got confiscated but that is another story....this time, I am not trusting him..)

Any other new (in the last few years) restaurant suggestions are welcome.  I want to do a Kevin birthday experience at L'Atelier and follow his plan; any suggestions of best days of the week to go?

Thank you for your experiences!

----------


## Cwater

Great questions.  Er Sand Bar we love for dinner.  The walk along the beach before and after along with the great food and wine is amazing.  Did not love Gyp Sea the vibe however many on this forum love it.  L’rock is amazing.  We had lunch there 3 times last July.  Highly recommended.  Enjoy.  



> I've been poring over Kevin's fabulous resto list..so many choices, so little time, so many calories, so I have a few questions and will certainly have a few more.  (We like the open air/on the beach options as much as possible.) Is ER Sand Bar better for lunch or dinner? (Or both!)  If you go for lunch, are you allowed to spend any time on a beach lounge?  Things have changed so much down there, (au revoir, Top of the Rock) I was not sure if they accommodate non hotel guests.  (I am not even sure what our own hotel is doing in that regard these days for non hotel guests..)  
> 
> Has anyone been to GypSea?  It looks nice, too, right on the water.  BBQ fish sounds interesting.  (Any BBQ is a friend of ours..)  I do not know about their lounge policy, either.  
> 
> Anyone have anything to say about Lil'Rock?  I assume it is a lunch experience?
> 
> Although I have tried to read as much as possible, there are still so many choices, it is bit overwhelming.  Zion seems to have a good rep and it seems to be in Andy's old place.  (I guess you can't go too far wrong eating anywhere but sometimes you do not like to plan out every meal.)  
> 
> I read about a Rum bar/experience in town (Gustavia) so that might be very interesting, too.  (OK, rum is not a meal, I know!)  Does anyone know if Albert's rhum vanille is available anywhere other than the new Café Gloriette?  There used to be his rum store on GCDS next to La Gloriette but I do not know if it exists anymore.  There is an online store and I would like to go to an actual store if possible to order and have some sent to the US but only certain shippers will allow you ship alcohol to the US according to mes amies at Ligne St Barth, so I did not know if anyone has ordered on island and had it shipped back home lately.  (It beats the time DD tried to carry it on the plane from SXM and it got confiscated but that is another story....this time, I am not trusting him..)
> ...

----------


## davesmom

This sounds perfect!  L’il Rock for lunch and Sand Bar for dinner!  We will go more towards the beginning of the trip so if we want to return again, we will have the time.

----------


## amyb

> This sounds perfect!  L’il Rock for lunch and Sand Bar for dinner!  We will go more towards the beginning of the trip so if we want to return again, we will have the time.



Now this is a fabulous start of a plan, Gena.

----------


## Detigi98

I would definitely add Carl Gustav to your list for Dinner or appetizers during Sunset. Dover Sole.....

----------


## trnorman

Our first trip to SBH was July 2021, and enjoyed Zion very much, highly recommend it (we ended up there 2x for dinner in the 9 nights we were on the island)

----------


## marybeth

I'd go with Toiny Beach Club over Gypsea.  Better vibe and food. Also a different beach from St. Jean, especially since you're doing Lil' Rock and Sand Bar.

We liked Zion, the food was excellent.  We had a 8 PM reservation and it was pretty quiet. By the time we left it was hopping, so it seems like a late night spot.

The rum place may be Quarter Kitchen and Cocktail Lab.  We love it. Yes, rum is NOT a meal, but I think they have small plates.  :cool:  Great place for pre-dinner cocktails.

We did Fouquet and L'Atelier and they they were both fab.

----------


## davesmom

> I'd go with Toiny Beach Club over Gypsea.  Better vibe and food. Also a different beach from St. Jean, especially since you're doing Lil' Rock and Sand Bar.
> 
> We liked Zion, the food was excellent.  We had a 8 PM reservation and it was pretty quiet. By the time we left it was hopping, so it seems like a late night spot.
> 
> The rum place may be Quarter Kitchen and Cocktail Lab.  We love it. Yes, rum is NOT a meal, but I think they have small plates.  Great place for pre-dinner cocktails.
> 
> We did Fouquet and L'Atelier and they they were both fab.



Thank you, marybeth!  I have never even been over to Toiny to see it but have read about it and it sounds really nice!  I do want to think about Quarter Kitchen and it sounds like we can take a night off from big meals that way.  Fouquet is another consideration since Amy and Phil also like it so much..a great recommendation.  I haven't seen the new re-do of the Carl Gustaf but I think there was once a forum get together I went to for drinks.  So many places!  DD said that we should go easy on lunch because of the big dinners, so maybe we can get a couple of picnics and take them to the beach as we used to do.  Just looking forward to testing negative so we can finally just get there!  Thank you for your inspiration!

----------


## amyb

So close…keep on tingling!

----------


## shihadehs

Lunch at Le Toiny beach club was over the top for us this past November.  Service was impeccable, the food and drink amazing and you can’t beat the setting.  Even the ride down and up in the little safari like jitney was a joy. The staff went out of their way in every aspect.  Definitely must do...enjoy!!!!!

----------


## Dennis

> Lunch at Le Toiny beach club was over the top for us this past November.  Service was impeccable, the food and drink amazing and you can’t beat the setting.  Even the ride down and up in the little safari like jitney was a joy. The staff went out of their way in every aspect.  Definitely must do...enjoy!!!!!



Agreed. 

our last visit, which I think was for 8 days, we spent 3 days hanging here.

----------


## davesmom

Thank you for the Toiny vote of confidence!  So nice to hear about the staff in this Covid compromised atmosphere. After all, people are the most important, and the happiness of staffs anywhere is very meaningful. I compliment the management for apparently making it a nice place to work

----------


## sandypants

Another vote for lunch at Toiny. Loved the ride down, impeccable service, and beautiful setting. Not sure about the loungers, but we moved to the area with couches and tables after lunch. Had drinks, my husband had a cigar, and I had a swim in their beautiful pool. Lunch was really good, and I’m still thinking about the gazpacho starter with strawberries, and feta. Can’t wait take our daughter and her boyfriend for their first trip in April.

----------


## davesmom

> Another vote for lunch at Toiny. Loved the ride down, impeccable service, and beautiful setting. Not sure about the loungers, but we moved to the area with couches and tables after lunch. Had drinks, my husband had a cigar, and I had a swim in their beautiful pool. Lunch was really good, and I’m still thinking about the gazpacho starter with strawberries, and feta. Can’t wait take our daughter and her boyfriend for their first trip in April.



Thank you!  Love the image of just sitting in a beautiful setting!  (OK, with visions of a piña colada in my hand :Very Drunk: )

----------


## Jim A

> I've been poring over Kevin's fabulous resto list..so many choices, so little time, so many calories, so I have a few questions and will certainly have a few more.  (We like the open air/on the beach options as much as possible.) Is ER Sand Bar better for lunch or dinner? (Or both!)  If you go for lunch, are you allowed to spend any time on a beach lounge?  Things have changed so much down there, (au revoir, Top of the Rock) I was not sure if they accommodate non hotel guests.  (I am not even sure what our own hotel is doing in that regard these days for non hotel guests..)  
> 
> Has anyone been to GypSea?  It looks nice, too, right on the water.  BBQ fish sounds interesting.  (Any BBQ is a friend of ours..)  I do not know about their lounge policy, either.  
> 
> Anyone have anything to say about Lil'Rock?  I assume it is a lunch experience?
> 
> Although I have tried to read as much as possible, there are still so many choices, it is bit overwhelming.  Zion seems to have a good rep and it seems to be in Andy's old place.  (I guess you can't go too far wrong eating anywhere but sometimes you do not like to plan out every meal.)  
> 
> I read about a Rum bar/experience in town (Gustavia) so that might be very interesting, too.  (OK, rum is not a meal, I know!)  Does anyone know if Albert's rhum vanille is available anywhere other than the new Café Gloriette?  There used to be his rum store on GCDS next to La Gloriette but I do not know if it exists anymore.  There is an online store and I would like to go to an actual store if possible to order and have some sent to the US but only certain shippers will allow you ship alcohol to the US according to mes amies at Ligne St Barth, so I did not know if anyone has ordered on island and had it shipped back home lately.  (It beats the time DD tried to carry it on the plane from SXM and it got confiscated but that is another story....this time, I am not trusting him..)
> ...



My 2 cents:
Sand Bar lunch over dinner due to location, view. I believe they still rent chairs if not busy

Gypsea chair rental. We planned on renting chairs there but I prefer chairs down on the beach, not up a level and behind the rope so we went elsewhere. But the lounge 
chairs always seem to be popular there. I hear the food is great but the menu didn't look as appealing to us as some of the others nearby

Lil'Rock - great lunch spot. What I remember is that the food was pretty good and the portions were large. We each ordered both an appetizer and lunch item, but they were pretty big so this wasn't necessary. They also rent chairs. 

Rum experience - I assume you mean Quarter Kitchen and Cocktail Lab. We stopped in a couple times for a drink before dinner. Fantastic. The drinks are great and very elaborate/exotic, the staff was great and just watching them make all of the different drinks was fun. Great pre-dinner spot in Gustavia and we saw some dinners paraded past us that looked pretty good as well but didn't eat there.

Gloriette rhum can be bought at some of the stores as well. If you want to have it shipped you need to go to Cafe Gloriette or their website. We have done both and both worked fine.

L'Atelier - we had the fixed menu upstairs. I really enjoyed the food, service (many have felt otherwise about the service), décor and atmosphere, but was disappointed that what seemed like between a third and half of the options had an upcharge. I found that a little tacky. Just increase the price instead of doing something like that. I haven't eaten in the formal dining room. I don't remember the night of the week, but we made a same day reservation. Was full, but wasn't an issue getting the reservation around lunch time for prime time that night. This was in November. Always best to do in advance if you have a particular day in mind and it may be a little tougher get this time of the year.

----------


## LouiseL

We were on the Island for Thanksgiving and went to GypSea because friends who had been there in July recommended it. We loved it and went back again before leaving. We did not use the lounges but sat next to a couple that had enjoyed their day on the beach. She is an flight attendant for Air France and we had a lovely time chatting with them. We’ve booked it twice for our February trip.

----------


## zin

Sorry for the question but is Gypsea where La Plage was?  Or is this something new?

----------


## amyb

GYP SEA is next to Pati St Barts in St Jean..across from the Pharmacy, down from the orange store. The old Hideaway neighborhood.

----------


## rolltide

The Quarter Kitchen is also home to one of the largest and rarest rum collections in the world.  Their Rhum Room is kind of a speakeasy type setting....through the kitchen and down a hallway.   I think the room houses over 600 bottles of rum, all available to taste depending upon your budget.  If you get the opportunity (invite), definitely accept.  It was simply amazing last April when I was in there.

----------

